# Super coil questions....



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, so this moring I went to my local spring shop to order a set of Supercoils for my 06 CTD 2500 Dodge. The biggest hurdle now is what # rating to order. option #1 2600lbs per spring and the second option of 5000 lb per spring. 

I decided to go with the 5000# sping for the 2600 series are almost factory amounts. I know the truck will ride rougher but it is a work truck afterall. Going to also add a rear leaf for added load in the back and leveling everything out. So how much lift will I get in the front??? 2.5" or more ??? Has anyone opted for the #5000 fronts???


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Did you install them ?
Any pictures ?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I put the 5000# super coils on my 06 ctd and got 2.5" in the front. I personally thought that it needed a little more in the back once the coils were installed. I added a 1.5" spacer in the rear. It is a good look. I run a 8.2 boss v and with it raised my truck only drops about a half inch. No more scraping coming out of lots!


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

hardwoodcd;1287803 said:


> I put the 5000# super coils on my 06 ctd and got 2.5" in the front. I personally thought that it needed a little more in the back once the coils were installed. I added a 1.5" spacer in the rear. It is a good look. I run a 8.2 boss v and with it raised my truck only drops about a half inch. No more scraping coming out of lots!


I am going to order a set of super coils in the next day or so, Where did you order yours from and did you have to get a longer shock so they don't top out when going over bumps? Also I was reading that if you raise the front you should get an adjustable track bar to keep it at the factory setting, did you do this or have you had any problems since you added the super coils?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

RAM_ON97;1347851 said:


> I am going to order a set of super coils in the next day or so, Where did you order yours from and did you have to get a longer shock so they don't top out when going over bumps? Also I was reading that if you raise the front you should get an adjustable track bar to keep it at the factory setting, did you do this or have you had any problems since you added the super coils?


If you go to www.supersprings.com and click on buy it will give you some options from where to purchase. I think I purchased through www.mrtruck.net. I did go with new shocks at the same time. Bilstien 5100 series. Didn't do anything with the track bar that I know of (I didn't do the work myself). Haven't had a single problem though. With my plow raised, boss vxt 8'2", I sag less than an inch. Very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

hardwoodcd;1347946 said:


> If you go to www.supersprings.com and click on buy it will give you some options from where to purchase. I think I purchased through www.mrtruck.net. I did go with new shocks at the same time. Bilstien 5100 series. Didn't do anything with the track bar that I know of (I didn't do the work myself). Haven't had a single problem though. With my plow raised, boss vxt 8'2", I sag less than an inch. Very happy with the upgrade.


Hey, I called Mike Visser from SuperSprings and he recommended the 2610# springs over the 5000# because he said they would destroy ride quality when empty. Have you noticed any major decrease in ride quaity from the 5000# springs?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

RAM_ON97;1348916 said:


> Hey, I called Mike Visser from SuperSprings and he recommended the 2610# springs over the 5000# because he said they would destroy ride quality when empty. Have you noticed any major decrease in ride quaity from the 5000# springs?


you will sacrifice some ride quality with the ssc23(5000#). I wasn't sure which spring to get either, but I asked on here in a thread and was basically told that I was an idiot if I didn't get the 5000# springs. You will have to let me know what way you go. Casey


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok am was strongly leaning toward the 5000# also as I don't care about ride quality to much anyway, I know its no Cadillac and I don't spend a lot of time in it anyway. So I will probably go with the SSC23's. I will let you know when I make a decision and get them on. I have to try and find a shop that will install them around here. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

RAM_ON97;1349077 said:


> Ok am was strongly leaning toward the 5000# also as I don't care about ride quality to much anyway, I know its no Cadillac and I don't spend a lot of time in it anyway. So I will probably go with the SSC23's. I will let you know when I make a decision and get them on. I have to try and find a shop that will install them around here. Thanks for all the help.


I think the ssc23's are the better choice. I almost said the cadillac line but didn't want to be a *****!!!! But now that you said it, its a freakin work truck!!!!


----------



## 06qcsbny (Jul 14, 2011)

hello,just wondering how hard these springs ride when empty.i have an 06 3500 quad cab short box cummins and iam running a 8.5 fisher xvss w timbrens and about an 800lb homemade concrete slab behind the rear wheels.w the concrete it holds the plow and rides pretty good.

thinking about going w the ssc23 and factory bump stops for the increase in ride hight and also because it seems to bang off the timbrens pretty hard and i dont remember my 05 reg cab hemi 2500 banging against the timbrens like that,only diff w that truck was i used about 200lbs less ballast.

by the way this is my daily driver,plow and tow vehicle.sorry for the long post and thank u for any input u guys have on the springs


----------



## 06qcsbny (Jul 14, 2011)

*my experiance w the new springs*

well i installed the tuftruck version of the supercoils today (5000lbs).i had about 800lbs of ballast in the bed w my 8.6xv.rides much better than w the factory springs and timbrens.no more banging off the timbrens on dips or bigger bumps.also took it for a ride wo the plow but still had the ballast.the ride was not nearly as bad as i expected,to me it was slightly stiffer over bumps but not extremely harsh like i thought it would be based on the much larger wire thickness compared to the stock coils.i was also suprised that they were even a little shorter than stock coils as far as free height on the floor.which made the install very easy.still have to remove the ballast to see how it will look and ride empty but as of right now w the ballast it is very high in the front to the point i may install an 1.5" add a leaf to bring the rear back up to a more level stance and for when i tow,but i wont know for sure until the ballast is out.

so to sum it up.my initial impressions of them is,iam very happy the way they hold the plow,the quality seems good(they fit like a stock spring and the paint looked good).for the capacity of them they ride good and the price wasnt bad at under $250 shipped.sorry for the long post but i hope this helps anybody thinking of ordering a set.also i will try to get pics up by the end of the week as long as i can figure out how to post them.lol


----------

